# yesterdays news cat litter



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I was looking at litters on a pet store website and noticed the yesterdays news cat litter I know it is healthy and safe for rats but I was wondering how long one bag lasts you guys? right now the have aspen shavings in their litter box but wanted something better. On the website they have a softer texture fresh sent one that is 26.4 pounds and the other one is the original texture 30 pounds. I was wondering also if anyone uses the scented one how well it works.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I use the regular kind and my current bag has about two weeks left on it and I bought it on 5/30 so probably 2 and a half months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I change the cage entirely every 4 days. One bag lasts me about 3 weeks.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you use it in the whole cage? I'm just going to use it in the litter box, I change that once a week because it isn't a litter box that is meant for rabbits or ferrets it is a kitten litter box so it is big and there's lots of space.


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

Yesterday's News now contains wood shavings, and so it could contain pine. As far as I've been able to find out, Fresh News is still just paper, and it's been working well for me. I don't really have any data to share yet on how long it lasts, though.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Mitsy I have two corner boxes that I change about once a week but sometimes they're a little stanky so I'll do it twice a weej

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use newspaper to line my girls' cage. I'm not sure if that is healthy but it's easily available for me.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

New paper is healthy as long as the ink is a safe ink for the rats. I'm not looking to line my cage just a better option for their litter that is healthier.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yesterday's News paper pellets are 100% paper, they also have a wood pellet version. I buy the YN large bag, whatever it is, 26lbs, and the Planet Petco paper pellet cat litter (not the small animal litter). I mix them and use it only in the corner style litter box. I change it out once a week and I'm still on my original two bags which I bought in February.


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

JLSaufl - I don't see an all-paper version on the Yesterday's News website. Could you point me to info about it? All I saw on the website about the ingredients was this: "Yesterday's News is a paper-based cat litter featuring moisture-locking pellets made out of recycled materials that include newspaper, corrugated cardboard and reclaimed industrial sawdust." (from http://www.yesterdaysnews.com/OurStory.aspx)


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

noncewords said:


> JLSaufl - I don't see an all-paper version on the Yesterday's News website. Could you point me to info about it? All I saw on the website about the ingredients was this: "Yesterday's News is a paper-based cat litter featuring moisture-locking pellets made out of recycled materials that include newspaper, corrugated cardboard and reclaimed industrial sawdust." (from http://www.yesterdaysnews.com/OurStory.aspx)


My pet store (Chuck and Don's) has only ever had the 99.7% paper pellet, and granted if there is .3% saw dust, it wouldn't matter. It would never affect a rat. I was just there over the weekend and bought a bag as I am running low. They also had a wood mix one, which was 'new and improved' I didn't verify on the yesterdaysnews website, I just went by what I can purchase in my store. Perhaps it's old stock. Either way, Petco has an all paper pellet, a cat version and a small pet version. It's cheaper than YN anyway, but it's hard to get, they're always sold out.


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

Aha, thank you! I bet that is the old stock. Awesome that you can find it!

My current trick is to buy litter on Amazon. I have Prime, so shipping is free on Prime-eligible things even if they're enormous or heavy... and not only does it come right to my door, but they include free rat toys! (In the form of a giant cardboard box and some butcher paper, but that totally counts.)


----------

